# Sub Dye For HP OfficeJet pro k8600?



## OpulentClothing (Nov 26, 2007)

*Printer Suggestions( Brand New To Sub)*

Just curious of sublimation printers you all use. I am looking for a wide format printer and was just curious what all of your thoughts were on the subject.


Cory


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

You will need a printer with piezo heads...Epson, Mutoh, Mimaki, Roland.


----------



## PRIMJET (Jul 25, 2008)

cprvh said:


> You will need a printer with piezo heads...Epson, Mutoh, Mimaki, Roland.



Exists also subli ink working in HP - ENCAD- CANON


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

PRIMJET said:


> Exists also subli ink working in HP - ENCAD- CANON


Really? I'm curious, what brand of sublimation ink works in an HP? I'm always ready to learn something new...


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

I am curious as well Jack 

Jae'


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, as a young sprout I was crushed to learn that there was no Easter Bunny, but I'm always ready to learn new fables..


----------

